# 2012 Lowrider magazine bicycle rules



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

*2012 Lowrider Bicycle Exhibitor Rules 
*A. 
*GENERAL *
1. REGISTRATION: All entries must be registered at the show office by starting time. Starting time will be posted at the registration table. Registration card must be on the bicycle and visible to the judges. It is the entrant's responsibility to ensure that the registration card is visible and properly completed within two (2) hours of registration. Judges, in their sole and absolute discretion, reserve the right to disqualify entry if registration card is not visible or properly completed within such time period. There may be a five (5) point deduction from a bikes total score for an incomplete or missing judging card, cards must include the full name of the entrant (nick names are not permitted). All winners will be required to present a Social Security Card (or the Social Security Card of a parent or legal guardian in the event the winner is a minor) prior to receiving prize. Providing false or inaccurate information will be grounds for disqualification and or forfeiture of prize money. Entries must be ready to be judged two (2) hours after being assigned a space at the show. Entries with turntables or exceptionally intricate displays may be given more time, at the discretion of the judges. Bikes displayed in vendor booths are not eligible for competition. 
2. CLASSIFICATION: The judges will enter your bicycles classification. See Section C below. If a bicycle is placed in the wrong class, it is the entrant's responsibility to notify a member of the Lowrider Events Staff. Questions or clarification should be presented to the Lowrider Events show staff by 3 p.m. on day of show. All classification will be determined at judges’ sole and absolute discretion based on modifications. 
3. OPERABILITY: Any bicycle or tricycle must be operable, meaning that the competing bicycle or tricycle must be able to (A) pedal its full circumference; (B) brake normally; (C) make a left and right turn. 
4. INFORMATION SHEET: While not required, entrants are advised to provide judges with an information sheet or book listing modifications made on bicycle. 
5. ACCESS TO BICYCLE: Judges must have access to bicycle for viewing purposes. 
7. ACCESSORIES: Accessories are factory made or aftermarket parts. 
9. SCORES: All score sheets will be available through Lowrider Events office. Score sheets are available to entrant only. 
10. ALL EXHIBITION AND SAFETY RULES APPLY/DISQUALIFICATION: All entrants must adhere to the "Exhibition and Safety Rules" of the Show, which are incorporated by reference herein. Failure to comply with any Exhibition and Safety Rule, or any Bicycle Exhibitor Rule may be ground for disqualification, at the sole and absolute discretion of the judges. 
*B. CATEGORIES/CLASSIFICATIONS 
*1. FOUR CATEGORIES: Bicycles and tricycles will be judged in these key areas: 
FRAME: defined to cover all body modifications, paint, murals, striping, creativity and craftsmanship. 
UPHOLSTERY: defined to cover all seat, detail, creativity and craftsmanship. 
PARTS: defined to cover all part modifications, engraving, wheels, plating (chrome, gold, etc.) original 
parts will also be awarded extra points due to the scarceness of parts.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ACCESSORIES: defined to cover use of mirrors, lights, etc., and any operable audio, operable 
hydraulics, or equipment, display, overall detail and quality (Must be operable.) All operable 
accessories must be mounted on Bike/Trike 
2. TYPE OF MODIFICATIONS. Classifications will depend upon the degree of modifications, as follows: 
Minor Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: capping area behind seat, capping frame near crank, 
removal of center pipe, 2 stage paint, bolt-on seat, etc. Two minor frame modifications equal one major 
modification. 
Major Bike/Trike Modifications
*: *Examples: tanks, replacing center pipe, welded or molded skirts, 
custom paint (3 stage), custom upholstered seat, etc. 
3. DEFINITIONS: Following are the classes to be judged. The judges will classify and judge all entries on a per-event basis. All classes are subject to change. Bicycles and Trikes are classified by the number of frame modifications. 
ORIGINAL: Completely original or restored bicycle with no modifications. 
STREET CUSTOM: A bicycle with no frame modification. (This includes store-bought bikes with no 
bondo or modifications on frame.) 
MILD CUSTOM: A bicycle with one major modification or less on the frame, custom upholstery, 
custom paint, aftermarket parts and a few custom parts. (Custom handlebars, forks, pedals, etc.) 
SEMI CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with two (2) major modifications on the frame and custom 
upholstery, etc. 
FULL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least three (3) major modifications on the frame and custom 
upholstery, custom paint, etc. 
RADICAL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least five (5) modifications on the frame with custom 
upholstery, custom paint and handcrafted custom parts. 
4. Bicycle Classes 
*12-inch 20-inch 
*(1
st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) 
Street (1
st, 2nd & 3rd Place) 
*16-inch 
*Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) 
Original (1
st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) 
Street (1
st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) 
Mild (1
st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) 
Semi (1
st, 2nd & 3rd Place) 
Full (1
st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes *
Radical (1
st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) 
Mild - Any size (1
st, 2nd & 3rd Place) 
*24 & 26-inch 
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) 
Full - Any size (1
st, 2nd & 3rd Place) 
Radical - Any size (1
st, 2nd & 3rd Place) 
*Special Interest 
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

*JUDGING 
*1. JUDGING BASED ON MODIFICATIONS. Every area will be judged on the extent of each modification. All modifications should be clearly visible or stated for evaluation. 
2. DURING JUDGING PROCESS: Lighting, electrical display enhancements and turntables may be turned off while judging. Steps or path should be provided when using mirrors. No points will be deducted for a judging path purposely left for after-hours judging. 
3. DISCREPANCIES: Must be settled after trophy presentation by bike owner only. No judging sheet will be changed or revised by anyone except the signing judge. No exhibitor is allowed on stage during or after trophy presentation except ―Best of Show‖ winners. All score sheets will be available through Lowrider Events office. Score sheets are available to vehicle owner only. 
*Entrants are not permitted to protest any decision of official/judges as their decisions are final and binding. *
4. POINT SYSTEM. Judging of entries will be made on a point system. The criterion and points available are as noted below: 
FRAME MODIFICATION 40 
PAINT 25 
CRAFTSMANSHIP/DETAIL 20 
UPHOLSTERY 20 
PLATING 20 
MURALS 20 
WHEELS/TIRES 20 
ACCESSORIES 15 
DISPLAY 15 
CUSTOM PARTS 15 
GRAPHICS 15 
PINSTRIPING 15 
ENGRAVING 10 
TOTAL POSSIBLE POINTS 250 
*D. AWARDS/PRIZES 
*1. For each category three trophies will be awarded 
2. Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00 
3. Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00 
(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) ―Best of Show‖ prize.) 
4. The following Special Awards will also be offered: 
Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; - Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending) 
Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yup and it a helpfull topic.......


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Good topic


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks bro!
:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

It won't help when you got dumb ass judges


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

True


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> It won't help when you got dumb ass judges


Exactly


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> It won't help when you got dumb ass judges


Expect a 15 point deduction for comment....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> It won't help when you got dumb ass judges


I remember the yr **** won bike of.the yr.with lady death and.he ask the judge why resident evil didnt win he also told.the judge he had is neon on tvs on aswell & hydros were operated wirless hell i had it on video during the show and.the judge told **** " well u won bike of.the yr " didnt.even explain why he got second, lunch money was just sitting i dont even know if.the setup work just the screen that was it,some of these judges dont know what to look for or even notice small details sounds like poor judging to me


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

cone_weezy said:


> I remember the yr **** won bike of.the yr.with lady death and.he ask the judge why resident evil didnt win he also told.the judge he had is neon on tvs on aswell & hydros were operated wirless hell i had it on video during the show and.the judge told **** " well u won bike of.the yr " didnt.even explain why he got second, lunch money wss just sitting i dont even know if.it the setup work just the screen that was it,some of these judges dont know what to look for or even notice small details soind like poor judging to me


TRUE I NEVER SAW LUNCH MONEY ON ACTION!...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

DO THEY GIVE OUT THE *BEST OF TROPHIES TO EACH DIVISION OR OVER ALL? *


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

cone_weezy said:


> I remember the yr **** won bike of.the yr.with lady death and.he ask the judge why resident evil didnt win he also told.the judge he had is neon on tvs on aswell & hydros were operated wirless hell i had it on video during the show and.the judge told **** " well u won bike of.the yr " didnt.even explain why he got second, lunch money was just sitting i dont even know if.the setup work just the screen that was it,some of these judges dont know what to look for or even notice small details sounds like poor judging to me


I remember bro I was there I seen him hitting switches in the middle of the show it was tight that it worked an everything was working even though it ain't my style I give home props cuz it worked dam near most of them don't


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

mr.widow-maker said:


> DO THEY GIVE OUT THE *BEST OF TROPHIES TO EACH DIVISION OR OVER ALL? *


JUST BEST OF BIKE AND BEST OF TRIKE..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

MY BAD I MEANT TO SAY OUTSTANDING AWARDS.


oneofakind said:


> JUST BEST OF BIKE AND BEST OF TRIKE..


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> I remember the yr **** won bike of.the yr.with lady death and.he ask the judge why resident evil didnt win he also told.the judge he had is neon on tvs on aswell & hydros were operated wirless hell i had it on video during the show and.the judge told **** " well u won bike of.the yr " didnt.even explain why he got second, lunch money was just sitting i dont even know if.the setup work just the screen that was it,some of these judges dont know what to look for or even notice small details sounds like poor judging to me


I even thought **** won.... i told Tony to walk to him and give him the trophy but keep the money....:yessad:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lol wow


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Krazy Kutting Rules and Regulations for Las Vegas 2012 

1. Have fun.
2. do it for yourself
3. Buy your Parts from us


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

cone_weezy said:


> I remember the yr **** won bike of.the yr.with lady death and.he ask the judge why resident evil didnt win he also told.the judge he had is neon on tvs on aswell & hydros were operated wirless hell i had it on video during the show and.the judge told **** " well u won bike of.the yr " didnt.even explain why he got second, lunch money was just sitting i dont even know if.the setup work just the screen that was it,some of these judges dont know what to look for or even notice small details sounds like poor judging to me


Biggest robbery that year


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

mandoemex said:


> Krazy Kutting Rules and Regulations for Las Vegas 2012
> 
> 1. Have fun.
> 2. do it for yourself
> 3. Buy your Parts from us


I have just won the Krazy Kutting BOTY 2012...:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

mandoemex said:


> Krazy Kutting Rules and Regulations for Las Vegas 2012
> 
> 1. Have fun.
> 2. do it for yourself
> 3. Buy your Parts from us


Lol


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I even thought **** won.... i told Tony to walk to him and give him the trophy but keep the money....:yessad:


Naw im.sure **** would of told him too keep it add it too his brought bike trophies collections lol j/k but **** wasnt mad about it,.....but i.guess it just encourge ****.n.his bro to.do better in.the areas thay they were slackin in


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> Naw im.sure **** would of told him too keep it add it too his brought bike trophies collections lol j/k but **** wasnt mad about it,.....but i.guess it just encourge ****.n.his bro to.do better in.the areas thay they were slackin in


Im surprised that the judges didnt tell him why he lost, he told tony what they were lacking in thier eyes, i was their heard the whole shit, tony was asking what he needs to do to compete w **** next year ect... so for that judge to tell him well you won BOTY and leave it at that was bullshit...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

legionlegend said:


> Biggest robbery that year


Now even thou I myself like ***** trike better, its not the biggest robbery of that year, those two trikes were both badass, its not like **** trike lost to a fucking street trike.. some people liked Tonys shit, some like *****.. the judges just chose one they perferred better


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:cheesy:


:RO~Chucky: said:


> I have just won the Krazy Kutting BOTY 2012...:thumbsup:


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Now even thou I myself like ***** trike better, its not the biggest robbery of that year, those two trikes were both badass, its not like **** trike lost to a fucking street trike.. some people liked Tonys shit, some like *****.. the judges just chose one they perferred better


If shit dont work on a bike/trike/car and the other competitor shows everything works and still loses i consider that a robbery because they are now basing it just on personal preference and not the full aspect of looks/craftsmanship/and operability being the most important...never said the other trike was sorry


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

legionlegend said:


> If shit dont work on a bike/trike/car and the other competitor shows everything works and still loses i consider that a robbery because they are now basing it just on personal preference and not the full aspect of looks/craftsmanship/and operability being the most important...never said the other trike was sorry


The only thing that was question that doesnt work was Hydos.. ok so if hydos dont work deduct points for that.. who knows if the judges didnt do that already, but Tony had him on display.. Like I said we can go back and forth cuz you thing ***** trike shouldve won, but it wasnt a robbery... A robbery is when a clear favorite isnt choosen..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*ARE THESE AWARDS PER CATAGORY OR OVER ALL?*


mr.widow-maker said:


> MY BAD I MEANT TO SAY OUTSTANDING AWARDS.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

mr.widow-maker said:


> *ARE THESE AWARDS PER CATAGORY OR OVER ALL?*


boty and toty are for radicals only


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> MY BAD I MEANT TO SAY OUTSTANDING AWARDS.


4. The following Special Awards will also be offered... 
Best Paint Best GraphicsBest DisplayBest UpholsteryBest Use of Accessories
Best Murals
Best Body ModificationsBest PlatingBest Engraving
Most Club Members_(judged on the number of bicycles attending the show in that club)_​


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Good topic.......n stories


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> boty and toty are for radicals only


i dont know, theyve been doing things different, the blue bike isnt radical yet beat two radicals for best of show so maybe the next BOTY and will change the way we build bikes


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> i dont know, theyve been doing things different, the blue bike isnt radical yet beat two radicals for best of show so maybe the next BOTY and will change the way we build bikes


true maybe it will go back to the days when a mild semi and full won boty


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> true maybe it will go back to the days when a mild semi and full won boty


which is fine, I perfer the nice clean rides myself, but it was because of the rules and point systems thats why we changed how we built bikes...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WELL I DIDNT QUALIFY FOR THAT POSITION THIS YEAR. BIKE WASENT DONE IN TIME FOR WOODLAND


Clown Confusion said:


> boty and toty are for radicals only


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> which is fine, I perfer the nice clean rides myself, but it was because of the rules and point systems thats why we changed how we built bikes...


true but why did u call me ealier


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> true but why did u call me ealier


I wanted to threaten your life... nah i had to ask you something be ce707 told me the deal so im cool....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I wanted to threaten your life... nah i had to ask you something be ce707 told me the deal so im cool....


oh lol ok


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I wanted to threaten your life... nah i had to ask you something be ce707 told me the deal so im cool....


:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> WELL I DIDNT QUALIFY FOR THAT POSITION THIS YEAR. BIKE WASENT DONE IN TIME FOR WOODLAND


THAT SUCKS! YOU COULD'VE WON MAN!:/....NEXT YEAR FOR SURE:thumbsup:


----------



## ChemSchwinn (Dec 28, 2011)

lowrider bikes built today are garbage!! (not ALL! But Most) then you wonder why lowrider bike magazine failed! like the o.g. homie said.."lowrider shows is whats killing the game" we need to take it back to the streets..fuck judges!! & fuck Lowrider Magazine!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

ChemSchwinn said:


> lowrider bikes built today are garbage!! (not ALL! But Most) then you wonder why lowrider bike magazine failed! like the o.g. homie said.."lowrider shows is whats killing the game" we need to take it back to the streets..fuck judges!! & fuck Lowrider Magazine!!!


Nah.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Nah x2


----------

